# New Stump Grinding Business looking for Marketing Tips



## treepig (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey all!

I just went out on my own and started a stump grinding business. I am looking for tips to market myself in my area. I have been approaching all the tree/landscape/mason/fence companies in the area and introducing myself and trying to gain their business. I have also created a Facebook page and set up on Google My Business. Unfortunately, I paid for the one year Home Advisor Pro and have not seen a single lead yet.

I have been able to get some business from neighbors, one from Facebook, and one from a friend of my wife's. I also have formed a pretty good relationship with one local tree company and had a meeting with the chamber of commerce.

Any0ne have any other ideas of what I can be doing that won't cost me that much? I have a lot of money tied up in equipment and not much working capital left. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ATH (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd keep talking to tree companies. Get there quickly, and do a good job of getting it all out. Offer reasonable (but not below market value) pricing. I sub out stump grinding (or just pass names directly to the client). There is one company that may or may not return a phone call and takes a couple of weeks to get out there. The other is always there within a week or tells me right away if he can't be. Even companies who have a grinder may be more than happy to let you do that so they don't need another truck/piece of equipment on site. Drop off cards when you see a place that has a stump in the yard "I was driving past, and noticed you have a stump in the front. If you want it ground out, I can do that for $___. Here is my card, give me a call if we can help." Then leave, don't make them feel awkward. I know "professional sales" training would disagree with that last part...but I think most people will appreciate it!

Do you also offer to clean up the chips/fill with soil/re-seed grass? If so, that may set you apart. Obviously, it adds a lot more labor and some expense. I'd break that out as separate expenses so folks can see your grinding is in line with other prices, but they know you can take care of it all. What home owner wants to figure out what to do with a mound of grindings?


----------



## treepig (Mar 16, 2019)

ATH said:


> I'd keep talking to tree companies. Get there quickly, and do a good job of getting it all out. Offer reasonable (but not below market value) pricing. I sub out stump grinding (or just pass names directly to the client). There is one company that may or may not return a phone call and takes a couple of weeks to get out there. The other is always there within a week or tells me right away if he can't be. Even companies who have a grinder may be more than happy to let you do that so they don't need another truck/piece of equipment on site. Drop off cards when you see a place that has a stump in the yard "I was driving past, and noticed you have a stump in the front. If you want it ground out, I can do that for $___. Here is my card, give me a call if we can help." Then leave, don't make them feel awkward. I know "professional sales" training would disagree with that last part...but I think most people will appreciate it!
> 
> Do you also offer to clean up the chips/fill with soil/re-seed grass? If so, that may set you apart. Obviously, it adds a lot more labor and some expense. I'd break that out as separate expenses so folks can see your grinding is in line with other prices, but they know you can take care of it all. What home owner wants to figure out what to do with a mound of grindings?



Hey thanks for the response. It definitely validates what I have been doing. I have actually been leaving a brochure in peoples mailboxes with a quote for the stumps that I can see. I have had a few call backs on it and I print them at home so the cost is worth the risk. I don't really do the high pressure sales thing. I just provide a fair quote and if they are not interested I move on. 

I have made a really good partnership with one tree company in the area and just got a call back about potentially sub-contracting for a HUGE tree company in the area the other day that looks pretty good.

I am offering to clean up the chips and refill with soil and seed for an added cost. You are the fourth person that has said that they is a good niche market so I am going to go with it. I am semi-retired from my 1st career so I have nothing but time on my hands and I can get out there quick to grind them out (as soon as DigSafe gives me the all clear).

Thanks for the input. I really appreciate it.


----------



## D&L Timber Tech (Mar 19, 2019)

Facebook ads right now are our best source, significantly better than google and big, Im getting 10-15% CTR threw FB and maybe 1.5 from google and twice that with bing


----------



## treepig (Mar 19, 2019)

D&L Timber Tech said:


> Facebook ads right now are our best source, significantly better than google and big, Im getting 10-15% CTR threw FB and maybe 1.5 from google and twice that with bing



What area you paying for the FB ads monthly?


----------



## D&L Timber Tech (Mar 21, 2019)

treepig said:


> What area you paying for the FB ads monthly?


Not very much, 10 a day


----------

